# Power window regulator



## jbar73 (Jun 28, 2005)

Long story short:
The previous owner put power windows into my MK1 GTI and the passenger side window motor bit the dust. I have been searching for the part # but have no idea what it was originally from. PLEASE HELP
Part # FPE 12V 0 130 821 070
Where can I get a replacement?
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Power window regulator (jbar73)*

Take a picture.
The part # tells me that is may be a Bosch motor.


----------



## jbar73 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Power window regulator (jbar73)*

It is a Bosch


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Power window regulator (jbar73)*

That pics speaks a thousand words.
http://www.electric-life.com/
The Bosch motor is used in many early 80s and 90s BMWs and Saab vehicles (maybe others too).
Even on some VWs, keep in mind not all are Bosch, some are Brose brand (not interchangeable motors).
Electric Life sells replacement motors too.
Verify with them if you decide to use them which motor you need.
http://www.electric-life.com/s...otors
Or just use the internals from the the vehicles listed above
I've taken apart these motors and its really easy to fix. The most common failure is rust.
Here is a link that shows you how to rebuild the motor to save some cash.
http://www.saabcentral.com/for...unt=1
Best of luck!


----------



## Where2 (Apr 18, 2000)

*Re: Power window regulator (Eric D)*

Interesting, other than the connector, the metal shell on the motor looks similar to the Bosch 0 130 821 044 used on the rear windows of a 1984 VW Quantum Wagon. They both look like the 0 130 821 223 used on the VW Corrado.
I never realized (until reading the Saab link above) that the motors have an internal circuit breaker in them. 
In the event you have a heart attack when you read the price on the Electric-Life site linked above, check this website which I have used before: http://www.a1electric.com/catalog/cat_elemtr.htm


_Modified by Where2 at 6:09 PM 5-3-2010_


----------



## jbar73 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the help, it took me forever to find this thread with the updates to the site. :beer:


----------

